# Is Imoseyon tweaks needed on cm4dx?



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I was just wondering if the imoseyon tweaks was needed on cm4dx...I had flashed the 1.7 version the other day and experienced lag on the keyboard. I was at that time on nightly #18...any feedback is appreciated. Thanks in advance guys/gals.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

iv been running it religiously for about a week now for each nightly and i have had pretty good results...at times i get keyboard lag to...but that hasnt been when i was running the tweaks...it was just usually when i need to wipe data and start fresh again...i guess from to much stuff on my phone or whatever. but dont take just my word for it. Cus im just one person. I wanna see what everyone else's opinion is as well.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Noticed more free memory with the tweaks, that's about it for me :/


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea, I used his tweaks with almost every other rom I've used but for some reason experienced this keyboard lag for the first time and just automatically thought it was the tweaks not playing well with cm4dx. I used to see a little difference in my battery life. I'm definitely gonna reflash it and see if my problem is still there.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been using Juwe's RAM opt. Script lately. Ive used Imo's stuff without fail up until recently as he is top top top notch. But he hasn't been around lately for the dx, atleast that I've seen, and 7.1 is tuned for. 596 GB not so much for cm7. Found I had better results with Juwe's.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been using Imoseyon's tweaks for quite some time now and have no complaints. I haven't really experienced the keyboard lag too often, but I have noticed it from time to time. I don't believe it has anything to do with the tweaks and is simply a quirk with CM7 right now. Currently, my battery life and performance are exactly where I want them. I've even been experimenting with 900mhz ultra low voltage to squeeze even more life out of my battery and haven't noticed any slowness. The phone just "feels" snappier with the tweaks flashed. I know that's not scientific at all, but I don't really mess with benchmarks on a phone.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

blackadept said:


> I've been using Juwe's RAM opt. Script lately. Ive used Imo's stuff without fail up until recently as he is top top top notch. But he hasn't been around lately for the dx, atleast that I've seen, and 7.1 is tuned for. 596 GB not so much for cm7. Found I had better results with Juwe's.


Where are Juwe's Tweaks. Id like to try those too?


----------



## milky (Jun 7, 2011)

Found them on xda. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111145


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

milky said:


> Found them on xda. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111145


sweet thx ima give them a try


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah those be them, sorry I couldn't respond sooner, bein on duty + Tones dropping every 2 secs + tryin to do something stupid to phone (know it aint gonna work, yet I still do it....wth?) = I'm an idiot and spaced on link. My bad lol. Tho once you get them going, seems to work nicely, going to mess around with joining/tweaking the two whenever I have time, will post once it's working. Tho on duty for the next 48 so... yah lmao.

P.S. found it a lot less of a PITA to download the .zip, extract, root explorer, place S97 script in /etc/init.d *tho placing in any of the /etc/init.d folders will net same effect), then changing permissions to 777. CWM always would bug out and not place right or strip perm.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

blackadept said:


> yeah those be them, sorry I couldn't respond sooner, bein on duty + Tones dropping every 2 secs + tryin to do something stupid to phone (know it aint gonna work, yet I still do it....wth?) = I'm an idiot and spaced on link. My bad lol. Tho once you get them going, seems to work nicely, going to mess around with joining/tweaking the two whenever I have time, will post once it's working. Tho on duty for the next 48 so... yah lmao.
> 
> P.S. found it a lot less of a PITA to download the .zip, extract, root explorer, place S97 script in /etc/init.d *tho placing in any of the /etc/init.d folders will net same effect), then changing permissions to 777. CWM always would bug out and not place right or strip perm.


really? thx for the tip i was gonna use the CWR method lol.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

So even though this seems 2 b a galaxy s tweak it still works on cm4dx??..

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I'm on nightly #23 and have reflashed the imoseyon tweaks and it's definitely not the tweak that creates the keyboard lag...I think it's just the phone memory or something like that...Idk...thanks for the inputs though. I really haven't seen much difference in performance or battery life though. Hmmm. Maybe what someone said about the tweaks are made for .596 is on to something.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> So even though this seems 2 b a galaxy s tweak it still works on cm4dx??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


The script is actually meant more for universal use then specific phone. Tho most of Juwe's work as well as the listing is for the S, this particular script's only requirement is the kernal support of init.d Luckily ours does, twice over haha. Based on phone and other installs you may have to tweak it where as others will be just peachy straight out.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I using galaxy tuner 2 check the tweaks but it wont open cuz it says my fone isn't a galaxy s... so now what??..

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> Ok I using galaxy tuner 2 check the tweaks but it wont open cuz it says my fone isn't a galaxy s... so now what??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


cus u have a DX....u can still flash the tweaks, u just cant check them using an app made for the galaxy


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

I no its cuz I have a dx Jus thought maybe I could still check em... so is there a way 2 check or do u Jus run it anyways??..

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Follow the file path. /proc/sys /vm all of those. If the file and value are present your more then likely gtg with it. If you follow them all then you will know. As far as the swap partition tweaks. Well, that can be checked thru the swaps themselves and the a2sd set up as well.

As far as concrete way of checking? Besides manually checking em all thru root explorer.... tho there are other ways, I'm afraid it'll mostly go by feel. Tbh tho, how the phone feels to you is the only measurement that should matter the way I see it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> I no its cuz I have a dx Jus thought maybe I could still check em... so is there a way 2 check or do u Jus run it anyways??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


ya i just run them either way and just test out my phone and see how it does...really the only good way to decide if it works well for u


----------

